# Handy-Prepaid-Tarif für Jugendliche mit Sperrung Sondernummern/Premium-SMS usw.



## anne9 (12 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mich bei der Bundesnetzagentur erkundigt, welche Rufnummerngassen und Dienste ich für die *Handy-Prepaid-SIM-Karte* meines minderjährigen Sohnes sperren lassen muss, um den Zugriff auf Telefonerotik, Pornobilder, Pornovideos und andere jugendgefährdende Inhalte zu unterbinden. (also mindestens 0900, 0137, 118xx, 0180 und Premium-SMS und weitere mir vielleicht noch unbekannte Dienste/Nummern)

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat mich darüber belehrt, dass überhaupt kein gesetzlicher Sperranspruch im Mobilfunkbereich besteht. Man muss sich einen Anbieter mit entsprechendem Angebot in den AGBs aussuchen. Dass habe ich probiert, verschiedene Anbieter und Verivox kontaktiert,  und mir sind nur 2 Anbieter genannt worden. 


Toggo Mobile
Kandy Mobile
Beide sind nicht Prepaid, sondern mit Vertrag, Grundgebühr und Ortung, was wir nicht wirklich brauchen.

Gibt es wirklich keine entsprechenden Angebote?

Wenn nein: Warum nicht? Gibt es hierbei irgendwelche technischen Schwierigkeiten oder wird dann einfach nur nicht genug verdient?

Wenn man dann noch weiter darüber nachdenkt:

Fast jedes Kind und jeder Jugendliche hat ein Handy, meistens mit Prepaid-Tarif. Gehe ich dann recht in der Annahme, dass somit fast alle Kinder und Jugendlichen Zugriff auf Telefonsex und Pornos haben?

Grausige Vorstellung! 

Bitte belehrt mich eines Besseren!


----------



## Teleton (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Prepaid-Tarif für Jugendliche mit Sperrung Sondernummern/Premium-SMS usw.*



anne9 schrieb:


> Fast jedes Kind und jeder Jugendliche hat ein Handy, meistens mit Prepaid-Tarif. Gehe ich dann recht in der Annahme, dass somit fast alle Kinder und Jugendlichen Zugriff auf Telefonsex und Pornos haben?


Ja, weil der (Prepaid)Vertrag von einem Volljährigen geschlossen wird und unsere armen Mehrwertdienstleister nicht wissen wer am anderen Ende sitzt. Da dürfen die ernsthaft glauben, es wird schon immer ein Volljähriger sein, weil den Vertrag kann ja nur ein Erwachsener abschließen.



> Gibt es wirklich keine entsprechenden Angebote?
> 
> Wenn nein: Warum nicht? Gibt es hierbei irgendwelche technischen Schwierigkeiten oder wird dann einfach nur nicht genug verdient?


Technisch sicher kein Problem. Wenn Du aber solche Gassen für Jugendliche sperrt verurteilst Du viele innovative Telefonunternehmen zur Insolvenz. Klingeltonschaizendreck u.ä. wird nunmal überwiegend Kiddys untergejubelt. Bei Prepaid fällt nicht auf wenn der Taschendieb im Abo wöchentlich klaut. Und wenn die Eltern es merken und sich auf Minderjährigkeit berufen, kontert der Telcoschurke damit, dass ja der volljährige Anschlussinhaber vertreten wurde.


Es gibt aber wohl einige Anbieter bei denen man wenigstens teilweise Mehrwert und Datendienste kappen kann. Vor Geschäftsmodelen über Ortsnetznummern sind die Kiddys dann aber auch nicht geschützt.


----------

